# Everyone should legally be allowed to commit one rape in their lifetime



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2019)

Once you turn 18, you are officially allowed to rape a single person. After you do so, simply call the cops, tell them who you raped and that you have used your lifetime rape. Keep in mind that you get to struggle-snuggle ONE person, so if you catch your wife banging the poolboy and struggle-snuggle both of them, you're still getting one rape charge (I'm undecided on if the other body has to be the freebie or if you can eat both charges and save your freebie for "shivving" a guy in the slammer).

The only restriction is the victim must legally be an adult, and all witnesses must also be legal adults. If any minors are witnesses, you won't be charged for rape but will be charged for contributing to exposing a minor to that shit--basically you have to pay any therapy bills until they turn 18 and could possibly be further liable if they become a further fuckup, I haven't worked this part out yet. If either the intended victim or a bystander struggle-snuggles you to prevent you from using your rape, it's still self-defense, but if a bystander commits Kero Dog on you after the fact, that counts as their struggle-snuggle if you've dropped your "weapon" and explained the situation. Once someone has used up their struggle-snuggle, there will need to be some sort of identification system so we know when somebody's allowed to struggle-snuggle, presumably some sort of facial branding.

Also, you're just allowed to struggle-snuggle somebody. If you wanna plow the gas station clerk, fine, but stealing all the money after the deed is still stealing, you just won't get charged with rape in addition to theft.

Under these ground rules, how would you go about using your struggle-snuggle? Do you bust a nut into the first person who pisses you off just to get it out of your system so you don't have to worry about it? Do you save it in case you need it, and probably end up dying with it still unused? Do you use it for personal reasons, or use it to take out a public figure? Do you just struggle-snuggle yourself so you don't have to think about it?

Is OP an autistic faggot for even thinking of this? (thought I'd include a simple question here)

@ProgKing of the North


----------



## Vecr (Aug 15, 2019)

Sounds stupid.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 15, 2019)

I agree
Gonna use mine on OP


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 15, 2019)

THIS


Vecr said:


> Sounds stupid.


Shut up libcuck.


----------



## ES 148 (Aug 15, 2019)

Myself.


----------



## Vecr (Aug 15, 2019)

Vrakks said:


> Myself.



How do you even rape yourself?


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Aug 15, 2019)

rape is bad and should not be committed.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2019)

I have a feeling that writing this will completely fuck over any chance I have at getting a job, and to be fair, I completely deserve it.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Aug 15, 2019)

lol incel


----------



## Terminus Est (Aug 15, 2019)

Here's a solution. This will greatly help you and make the world a better place. Do yourself a favour and use it


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Aug 15, 2019)

Monolith said:


> I have a feeling that writing this will completely fuck over any chance I have at getting a job, and to be fair, I completely deserve it.



, and i thought you couldn't say anything not completely terrible


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 15, 2019)

poo poo pee pee.

That's all I have to say on that subject.


----------



## Vecr (Aug 15, 2019)

Monolith said:


> I have a feeling that writing this will completely fuck over any chance I have at getting a job, and to be fair, I completely deserve it.



When you signed up, didn't the page tell you to make sure your identity on this site could not be traced back to your real life identity?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Aug 15, 2019)

Aquinas said:


> I agree
> Gonna use mine on OP



We should all just get together and rape OP tbh.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 15, 2019)

Heaven or Hell
LETS ROCK


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Aug 15, 2019)

And after having used my alibi fire on some thot, her family can use their one free rape/murder on me?  Right.

Or what if the intended rape target has tooled up to prevent it, or is normal self-defense banned?

tl;dr:  OP had a wet dream after binging on Purge movies.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd start with your mom.


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 15, 2019)

Everyone should legally be allowed to commit one murder in their lifetime
					

Once you turn 18, you are officially allowed to murder a single person. After you do so, simply call the cops, tell them who you murdered and that you have used your lifetime murder. Keep in mind that you get to kill ONE person, so if you catch your wife banging the poolboy and kill both of...




					kiwifarms.nl
				




You guys have some serious autism if you still haven't noticed that this thread is almost a word for word copy of a previous thread on Deep Thoughts. Both threads are on the first page, so I'm sure some of you noticed.


----------



## Vecr (Aug 15, 2019)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> Everyone should legally be allowed to commit one murder in their lifetime
> 
> 
> Once you turn 18, you are officially allowed to murder a single person. After you do so, simply call the cops, tell them who you murdered and that you have used your lifetime murder. Keep in mind that you get to kill ONE person, so if you catch your wife banging the poolboy and kill both of...
> ...



This one is somehow even worse.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 15, 2019)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> Everyone should legally be allowed to commit one murder in their lifetime
> 
> 
> Once you turn 18, you are officially allowed to murder a single person. After you do so, simply call the cops, tell them who you murdered and that you have used your lifetime murder. Keep in mind that you get to kill ONE person, so if you catch your wife banging the poolboy and kill both of...
> ...



I'm going to assume that your post was ironic and that I'm the autist for spazzing out here because I honestly can't grasp how someones life can go so wrong that they end up feeling superior to others on account of the fact that they read so much of the dreck on deep thoughts that they notice when it repeats itself.


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 15, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> I'm going to assume that your post was ironic and that I'm the autist for spazzing out here because I honestly can't grasp how someones life can go so wrong that they end up feeling superior to others on account of the fact that they read so much of the dreck on deep thoughts that they notice when it repeats itself.


The OP is pretty much a copypasta, and the thread I linked is on the first page.
Calm down you sperg.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Aug 15, 2019)

I’d rather be able to legally commit one murder tbh.


----------



## JoshPlz (Aug 15, 2019)

Okay, but why?


----------



## SpergPatrol (Aug 15, 2019)

If you can even talk to someone to form a connection you have to rape them, you without a shadow of a doubt are a fucking faggot who shouldn't be allowed to breed to begin with.

Instead of this scenario, it is much easier just to learn to actually not be an autistic faggot and just learn how to talk to people.

But I know this is just a meme to make fun of incels so ehh surprised you didn't post this in the inner circle instead


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Aug 15, 2019)

Autismo Pinochet said:


> The OP is pretty much a copypasta, and the thread I linked is on the first page.
> Calm down you sperg.



Everyone that wastes time here is an autist. How else am I going to show my superiority to the average autist if I don't frequently pretend like I have better things  to do than read this nonsense? Appearances aside I genuinely don't bother lurking the deep thoughts board. I just show up when threads from here float up into the sidebar on the right. When it comes down to it the reason I was being so catty to you was because I was having a grand ole time thinking OP was a dumbass and we were all clever in subverting his rape law fantasy until you had to come in here and burst my bubble. I don't even care if it's real anymore. I just want some endorphins.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 15, 2019)

Promestein said:


> I'd start with your mom.



It's impossible to rape OP's mom because she never says no.


----------



## OpenBASED (Aug 15, 2019)

Shaved Kiwis said:


> Appearances aside I genuinely don't bother lurking the deep thoughts board. I just show up when threads from here float up into the sidebar on the right.


Pretty much the same thing here. I might take a quick peek at the other threads here (which is how I found that other thread), but other than that 

I'm not a regular either.

In fact, I probably shouldn't have assumed that anyone whould really browse this subforum for any reason.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 15, 2019)

Under our current legal systems you pretty much can already. It's only when you are on your third or fourth one, that it starts to look suspicious.
If you kill your sexual partners while doing so, you can probably get away with that too, as long as your lawyer can convince the Jury you killed her but it was as a result of sex games/kink that she willingly consented too.
Don't believe me, do a duck duck go on women killed during sex games gone wrong.

Edit kink not fucking link!


----------



## WEEDle (Aug 15, 2019)

Sounds stupid, but hypothetically does attempted rape count or do you have to complete the act? It would likely depend on how much you are able to overpower the person and how much of a struggle that person puts up. Is there a distinction between actual penetrative rape or just sexual assault like groping or dry humping or whatever. 

What if the person being raped decides to fight back and seriously injures or kills the rapist? Is the victim charged with grevious bodily harm or murder? What if the rapist knowingly infected the victim with a sexually transmitted disease? I guess Californians don't have to worry about that part... I don't suppose unwanted pregnancies would be dealt with any differently than they are now. 

What if someone tried to interfere or intervene in this legal rape? Are they seen as infringing on the rapist constitutional rights, even if they're defending a daughter or wife etc?

Not to even go into the moral side of it but it just seems like a logistical nightmare.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 15, 2019)

Rape is literally violence but with your genitals and the implication of perverting man's deepest form of interpersonal union. There is absolutely no incentive for it except to satisfy a diseased mind.

Now, if we were talking about a regular free sex pass, *that'd be an interesting thought experiment.*


...actually, that might just get real weird real fast.



Phantom Cheese said:


> Here's a solution. This will greatly help you and make the world a better place. Do yourself a favour and use it
> View attachment 891703



"Everyone should legally be allowed to commit one suicide in their lifetime. After you do so, simply call the cops, tell them who you suicided and that you have used your lifetime suicide."


----------



## Gromitandwallace (Aug 15, 2019)

Do you have to use your lifetime rape if they consent after the fact? I'm asking for a friend here. 


Spoiler


----------



## OB 946 (Aug 15, 2019)

OP should be raped to death by a pack of niggers.


----------



## Jaiman (Aug 15, 2019)

i want to use my rape pass on chris


----------



## JosephStalin (Aug 15, 2019)

Vecr said:


> Sounds stupid.



Yup, sounds like something only AOC could have said.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd only rape someone I hate enough to kill, and would probably end up killing them anyway.

It's kind of like the people who tell you they only smoke when they drink.


----------



## Liber Pater (Aug 15, 2019)

Why set the limit at one? Seems rather arbitrary to me. Also, if your target is paraplegic or a midget, does that count as one or one half?


----------



## Monolith (Aug 15, 2019)

Vecr said:


> When you signed up, didn't the page tell you to make sure your identity on this site could not be traced back to your real life identity?


As far as I can tell, it can't.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 15, 2019)

I'd rape OP for turning my original thread into a pasta


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

Either on AOC or on the girl I really liked and spent a lot of time chasing but who rejected me


----------



## BW 182 (Aug 16, 2019)

Vecr said:


> How do you even rape yourself?


Want to watch me try?


----------



## Vecr (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanksforpostingdude said:


> Want to watch me try?



No, I mean legally.

How can you not consent to something you are doing to yourself?

Even if you could, who would be charged?


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

Zero Day Defense said:


> Rape is literally violence but with your genitals and the implication of perverting man's deepest form of interpersonal union. There is absolutely no incentive for it except to satisfy a diseased mind.



Nutting is the incentive.

AOC isn't going to let me nut in her. A free rape pass would resolve that issue.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> AOC isn't going to let me nut in her.



Have you considered asking nicely?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 16, 2019)

*Deep Thoughts*
More formal discussion of philosophy, ethics, politics, epistemology, etc.


----------



## shitpuppy (Aug 16, 2019)

Bend over, OP


----------



## Deadwaste (Aug 16, 2019)

op, who did you rape
what are you not telling us


----------



## The best and greatest (Aug 16, 2019)

Everyone should legally be allowed to crush a puppy to death with their feet while wearing stiletto heels at least once in their lifetime


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 16, 2019)

Gromitandwallace said:


> Do you have to use your lifetime rape if they consent after the fact? I'm asking for a friend here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Imagine living in a world where you can't withdraw consent after the fact, but you can give it after the fact.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 16, 2019)

The funniest part of this premise is that you're shameless enough to put it forward yet hypocritical enough to try adding pseudo-legalistic caveats to it so it won't be _that _bad.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Nutting is the incentive.
> 
> AOC isn't going to let me nut in her


Not with that attitude


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Aug 16, 2019)

Vecr said:


> No, I mean legally.
> 
> How can you not consent to something you are doing to yourself?
> 
> Even if you could, who would be charged?



If getting a girl drunk and having sex with her while she's willing while drunk is rape, then fapping while drunk when you wouldn't normally fap in the same situation is raping yourself.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 16, 2019)

Deadwaste said:


> op, who did you rape
> what are you not telling us


amberlynn



ScamL Likely said:


> The funniest part of this premise is that you're shameless enough to put it forward yet hypocritical enough to try adding pseudo-legalistic caveats to it so it won't be _that _bad.



I quoted progking because i made his premise into a copypasta.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 16, 2019)

Monolith said:


> amberlynn
> 
> 
> 
> I quoted progking because i made his premise into a copypasta.


Yeah I gotta vouch for this, I’m the sick degenerate that you’ll wanna rape, @ScamL Likely


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 16, 2019)

I'd rather delegate the act to someone else. How would you feel about Russel Greer getting it in you?


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Nutting is the incentive.
> 
> AOC isn't going to let me nut in her. A free rape pass would resolve that issue.


why do you want to nut in horse face?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 16, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> I'd rather delegate the act to someone else. How would you feel about Russel Greer getting it in you?


Only if he takes me to Olive Garden first


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Aug 16, 2019)

This is Spergatory material 101. See you there buddy. I have been there many times, Many times.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 16, 2019)

Mood music


----------



## CeleryBread (Aug 16, 2019)

Phantom Cheese said:


> Here's a solution. This will greatly help you and make the world a better place. Do yourself a favour and use it
> View attachment 891703



I'd use my free rape on OP first and then give it the noose


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Aug 16, 2019)

The Saltening said:


> why do you want to nut in horse face?



Yes
I'll do her doggy style and make her bray like a donkey during it


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 16, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Yes
> I'll do her doggy style and make her bray like a donkey during it


i suppose it wouldnt be so bad if you couldnt see her face


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Aug 20, 2019)

I'd rape @Null, but then it wouldn't be rape


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 20, 2019)

Hey @Shiversblood, I’ll rape Trent’s anus


----------



## hauser (Aug 20, 2019)

your dog


----------



## Wraith (Aug 21, 2019)

I honestly couldn't. To quote someone from /v/ many years ago:
_"Because I have the wrong view of sex. I see it as an extension of how you feel about someone.
A woman having numerous partners before me means I mean jack shit to her. It's like having breakfast or going for a walk. To her, it's just something you do.
Which I resent because it is what relationships become when you get older. Women eventually stop caring about you at all and it becomes a dispassionate analysis about how much you can provide. You become a dick with a wallet."_
I have a severe sexual dysfunction. I can't become aroused and have sex if I think you're a piece of crap, or I hate you. So doing this is out of the question. IDK, maybe I'm weird or something. Who knows?


----------



## Emperor Julian (Aug 22, 2019)

Why would I want to rape anyone?

 It's like asking if you could neck a dog turd without blowback which breed would you eat?


----------



## JM 590 (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm gonna use my one free kill from the other thread on OP


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Aug 26, 2019)

Death Grip said:


> Under our current legal systems you pretty much can already. It's only when you are on your third or fourth one, that it starts to look suspicious.
> If you kill your sexual partners while doing so, you can probably get away with that too, as long as your lawyer can convince the Jury you killed her but it was as a result of sex games/kink that she willingly consented too.
> Don't believe me, do a duck duck go on women killed during sex games gone wrong.
> 
> Edit kink not fucking link!


But killing somebody 'consensually' doesn't make it legal, hence assisted suicide.


----------



## Death Grip (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Large (Aug 31, 2019)

The abstract concept of the letter H.


----------

